# Game of Thrones- Stark direwolf wallpapers



## mgbeach (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all-

I thought the first Game of Thrones episode was well done, and I'm looking forward to the rest.

I thought the dire wolf sigil on the Stark soldiers' shields was cool, and so I created a couple of 1680x1050 wallpapers based on it.  Figured I'd post them up in case anyone was interested.

Let me know if you need another size or anything.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2011)

I like them! Nice work.


----------



## ssampier (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## mgbeach (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks, they were fun to make. I was looking around and it seems that HBO created a set of their own that are very cool.

edit: And Rhun, the quote in your signature is awesome


----------



## mgbeach (Apr 23, 2011)

Also, I came across a great YouTube clip of an interview with the graphic designer who made them..

YouTube - Game Of Thrones: The Artisans - Jim Stanes (HBO)


----------

